# Exception in module rtl70.bpl at 0001823A



## sonadam (Jun 30, 2005)

Hello,
In Windows 7 Home Premium, I am getting the following error message:

Exception EOSError in module rtl70.bpl at 0001823A System Error Code 8
Not enough storage is available to process this command

Could somebody please help?

Thanks, Adam


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

This is an application error related to Delphi development software -- so I am going to move the thread to the "development" forum

In the meantime you can troll through these "google" hits to get the picture >>

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...rror+in+module+rtl70.bpl+delphi&aq=f&aqi=&oq=


----------

